# deprofundis ultimate statement Luzzasco Luzzachi & Gesualdo music corelation paralel



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*deprofundis ultimate statement Luzzasco Luzzachi & Gesualdo music corelation paralel*

Both of them know each other well , friends, like the great Pomponio Nenna who might as well teach Carlo Gesualdo according to mythos (we dont know),Gesualdo was very impress by luzzaschi music that , they supposely wrote madrigals togheter or share there finding ,mussic ect..

For me im re-discovering Luzzachi , he a formidable , instrumentalists keyboard player and great polyphonist,(i.e madrigals, motets).he is to be re-discover if you like Gesualdo chance are you would like Luzzachi, but Gesuaaldo music darker , while the affored mention composer mister Luzzasco is sunnier in is vision of life has i read and recalled.

Have a nice days, folks :tiphat:

p.s if you like Gesualdo you would probably like Luzzaschi newbie and advance of Talk Classical , there not that far away in sound , annd poetry, some madrigals or akind. any way.


----------

